# Am I a big no no for a egg share :(



## cohensmummy (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi ladies and gents,

I have been researching egg share as am sure that's our next step but seems we are going to be let down before we have started this too.

My sister as a cleft lip and from what I have been reading if yor family as a history of birth defects then your a no go area so t speak  

As anyone got any advice on this please xx


----------



## Donna82 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi Hun

If its just your sister it might not be a problem.

Best thing to do it speak to the Drs/nurses at clinic.

I did egg share too, good luck


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

I think its more to do with genetic issues that you could possibly pass on.  I tried to do egg share at The Lister but as part of their tests they test your chromazones for any abnormalities, it was found that i had a balanced translocation (no history of it in my family), i was obviously refused egg sharing.  


I guess your sister has no other problems? or no syndrams etc etc? Yours best bet is to check with your clinic. xx


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

I was convinced that my half sister having spina bifida would prevent me from sharing but it hasn't. My genetic questionnaire has been passed. I was gobsmacked. Apply anyway, you never know.


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Welshginge


I love the fact that you wrote in your profile "willy seen" ha ha that's excellent.


On a slightly different note, the best thing i ever did was go for egg sharing, and be refused!  I am not convinced that my genetic disorder would have been picked up any-other way.
xxxxxxxx


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

Coweyes - My motto of 'Every Cloud ....' really does apply to you! xx


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Yer defo, or else i could have carried on having icsi and wandering why it wasnt working.  It was one of the darkest days ever to to be told i have a genetic conditon, i thought how unluck can one couple be! fertility problems and now a genetic one.  Our only hope was pgd, at £9,000 and at a clinic miles away from home (4 hours away).  But it was really the turning point for us, as we received funding for one cycle and it worked!  What a difference a year makes hay   .  From pretty much no home to 33 weeks pregnant! amazing


----------



## cohensmummy (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi ladies
thank yo so much for yor replies
I called my clinic and all the nurses where busy and as I was at work when they could of rang back I said I'd call again. But I lost my nerve, I've decided to save up and carry on with my diet with the open mind that it might be possible when I get my BMi down ( it's currently 33) in the mean time I'll live in ignorance then when I do go for my consultation if its good news and i can egg share great but if not I'll have saved up a bit to go towards full fees and just do it again without donating  xx


----------



## cohensmummy (Aug 24, 2011)

Cow eye a amazing story xx


----------



## galprincess (Nov 12, 2007)

Cohens mummy my brother has a cleft lip not related to any syndromes i egg shared twice!!! also you have a child that will go in your favour x


----------



## cohensmummy (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks  galprincess that's given me a great big smile xx


----------

